# PING...DICKEYBIRD



## Brass_Machine (Dec 14, 2007)

Dickeybird....

Dunno if it has been covered as I can't seem to find it here, but the picture of the engine in your avatar... I would like some more info on it. It looks like you have a generator and a light?? Got any more pictures or videos?

Eric


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Eric, sorry 'bout the slow response. Here's some pictures of my "Emergency Generator." It's a modified version of the Finger Engine article in HSM. I added ball-bearings to the crankshaft and some other mods.

You might find the flywheel interesting; I made it from separate parts, ie: a hub, an outer rim and 8 - 1/4" drill-rod spokes. Couldn't resist using my new (at the time) spin-indexer. Oh, yeah, I rolled up a brass ring to go around the outside to hide the spoke ends.

The "generator" is a 24v pm motor from an old inkjet printer. It was the only one that would crank out enough voltage to light up the Radio Shack L.E.D. I don't have any video unfortunately. That technology still escapes me.


----------



## wareagle (Dec 15, 2007)

*DICKEYBIRD*, interesting spin (no pun intended!) on the flywheel you have there. Very nice work on the whole piece, BTW. In the avitar, I thought that the flywheel was a casting and really didn't look that close. It proves that if one doesn't pay attention, a lot can be over looked! Thanks for sharing the pictures.

*Brass_Machine*, thanks for bringing this up. Some good ideas here that at least I managed to miss. :


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm going to have to get off my duff and build one of these ;D Did you have a propeller on it? I think I see the end of it in one of your pictures?


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 15, 2007)

Wonderful bit of engineering there D.
It just goes to show that with a bit of imagination great things appear.

John


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Dec 15, 2007)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Did you have a propeller on it? I think I see the end of it in one of your pictures?


Yup, when I had just finished the engine, it seemed pointless for it to do no work whatsoever so I grafted on an old antique Top Flite nylon 8x6 propeller. My other hobby/affliction/obsession is designing and building model aircraft so I posted pictures on my favorite model aircraft forum of the engine with the prop on it as a joke. 

....and thanks guys for the kind comments, I appreciate it. I consider myself a cobbler amongst you guys but I'm working on it!


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 15, 2007)

Well if you're a cobbler, you can make me a pair of boots anytime.

John


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 15, 2007)

Out standing project!!! I have been taking a part old printers and saving all the guts for projects myself. I have seen others use the motors for generators in the past and have been wondering if any of the ones I have salvage will work for me.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 15, 2007)

Don't worry about the slow response. That is a pretty cool build! I like it a lot. The flywheel is very inspiring.

Thanks for sharing.

Eric


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Dec 15, 2007)

I finally found this pic. It's an early lathe project of mine and my 1st use of the spin indexer to make the spoked wheels. That's where the built-up flywheel idea came from. It has 12 spokes though.





Here's a pic of the little roller I built to roll the brass outer rings with. I made it from pictures of one I saw on Micro-Mark's website. I used HDPE for the frame instead of aluminum.

Looking at the picture reminds me that I need to go back and install ball bearings on the upper roller. It binds up under load and you have to "help" the stock to keep it moving.


----------



## wareagle (Dec 15, 2007)

*DICKEYBIRD*, Very nice looking roll! Canon, too!


----------

